# Tommy Lift Not going down Hydraulic problems



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

psw60-1340s39ea0618 Model Tommy lift G2. Hi guys. I just bought a used "working lift", so I hooked it up to my truck battery to test it out and when I push the up button it seems like it is working, but it is already up so it does not move. When I hit the down position I hear the solenoid click, so I'm thinking the switch is working and that is it the lift does not try to go down. I can't access the pump compartment because I can't get the lift down. I can't find a bleeder or any way to lower the lift to give me access. Should I cut the hose? Will that allow the rams to lower? Thanks for any help, I really don't know anything about these lifts. If I get in there what should I be looking for?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Have you used one before, there is a safety to prevent unauthorized use. It’s not just toggle up and down.
After you turn it on there is a button behind the logo on the control that you have to push twice to deactivate the safety.


----------



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response. This is my first time using one. I hit the target button and then the tommy gate logo twice. The Led lights up that it is activated, it tries to go up, but not down. I'm thinking since it moves up it is not locked out in the down position?


----------



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been researching this and found that the unit has a Release Solenoid Tommy Gate Part# 9645 (looks like a spark plug) Does anyone know if I remove this valve it it will allow the hydraulic ram to release?
http://www.theliftgateparts.com/Tommy-Gate-Release-Solenoid-Assembly_p_897.html


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is this a small, or large gate? Single or dual piston? Power or gravity down?


----------



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a standard pickup gate 60" aluminum. Has one hydraulic piston with a cable/pulley system inside and a dampener on each side that support the lift as it goes down. It is power down and power up. Here is what it is.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you're controller is turning on. Check the lowering valve for power when activated.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Troubleshoot guide first


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

May sound stupid or maybe there is something wrong with my lift. Cold weather my gate needs my 250 lb body on it to go down but always dropped slow even in warm weather. It's weak now from my :terribletowel:lifting 55 gallon drums of used oil to keep the shop warm. I got to help it lift a plate tamper now.


----------



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Update. This lift is manual drop, so no hydraulics are needed for lowering. It lowers by opening the release valve which is working. I found the hinge pins were rusted and not pivoting. So now the unit lowers fine, but it will not raise. When raising with no load the hydro piston moves (slowly) when a load is applied it stops. I don't know it there is air in the system or if my jumper cable connections are weak. Does anyone know how to purge air out of the system? Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Without seeing it, My best guess is it is self bleeding. You can crack the line at the piston, see if any air comes out. Is the motor spinning slow, or fast. Same basic principle as a plow motor.


----------



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Motor seems to be spinning slow. I opened it up because I thought it was seized and to my surprise it looked great inside and was free. If I crack the line on the piston should I move the ram or just crack it and tighten it back up.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Crack the line, if the fluid is not foamy, tighten the line back up.


----------



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Another update. I got rid of the jumper cables and connected the eyelits to the battery lugs and now it is working. I talked to Tommy Gate on the phone and they told me that you bleed air from the lines by running the gate up and down. I am just bench testing in the garage, and everything is good, so I am onto installing it on the truck, but I could use some warmer weather. Thanks for all help in suggestions everything was really helpful for your sake I hope it snows!


----------

